# Thinking of Trading In My 10e Shopsmith for a MARK Series



## jpenme (May 7, 2010)

Hey all
So I have a shopsmtih 10e that I restored last year and it has been a great tool. Until
this weekend I was very happy with it. Mine is setup with the speed changer and
the top belt gaurd. While working with the tool my sleeve got snagged into the
belt. Not really a big deal, it just flipped through the speed changer and out
the other side, broke a few buttons and tore the material. At least that was
what I thought until I started thinking about my little ones in the shop. My
daughter really wants to be in the shop and doing some work and all I can think
of is "what if that was her hand, hair whatever".

So anyways, I am thinking of switching to one of the MARK series shopsmiths
because they seam a little safer. Since all I know about a shopsmith is realated
to the 10e I thought I'd ask you all. Are the MARKs safer or rather harder to
hurt your self on? If they are, is there a particular series I should be going
after? I plan to look for one cheap and restore it, so new is out of the
question. Any guidence, opinions, etc would be helpful.

Oh and yes, I know I was not being as attentive as I should have been and I know
I shouldn't have had the loose sleeves on when using it.

Jon


----------



## MyGrowthRings (May 4, 2008)

Do it. I'm a Shopsmith junkie and would encourage you to add the Mark V to your Shopsmith collection, but if I had to choose I would go with the Mark V (510 or 520 version) in a heartbeat. The Mark V was invented for many reasons, not limited to the following improvements:


Fast and easy speed adjustments of fully-enclosed belts. Even with the optional speed adjuster the 10er will still have exposed belts and pulleys. 
Secure accessory attachments. The SPT's (Single Purpose Tools, or Special Purpose Tools) like the bandsaw, the 6" belt sander, etc. were an afterthought when the 10er was introduced, but were part of the plan when the Mark V was under development. 
MUCH larger tables, which are now even larger and include t-slot miter slots. And with 10" blades you'll gain depth of cut too. 
Guards were never part of the 10er's life. The current Mark V features easy to use guards and dust chutes, and yes, I use them. 
With the new PowerPro headstock you can even have electronic variable speed over a HUGE range: 250-10,000 RPM's.

I've been enjoying my 510 since 1987 and even though I now own a PM66 tablesaw (Got it for a steal!) the Mark V is my preferred saw for fine work.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

Jon:

While the 10E was a revolutionary tool in 1950, by today's standards it has a lot of safety drawbacks.

I purchased my MK V model 500 back in '83. Since then it has been upgraded to 510, then 520, and now to the ultimate, the PowerPro. By all means, look for a nice used 510. They are rather easy to find as this model is now over twenty years old and these machines easily "outlive" their owners. A 520 would be better, but harder to find, and with a 510 you can wait for a sale from Shopsmith and upgrade.

Shopsmith has great customer service, and to their credit, they have always made it possible to upgrade the older MK V's. Check in with us at www.shopsmith.net/forums/


----------



## newbiewoodworker (Aug 29, 2010)

I would just box off the belt. Woodgears.ca has a design for a belt guard… It might be cheaper.


----------

